# Free Slouchy Knit Hat Pattern



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Please respect the blogger's comment, "Sixth and Spring Books has given us permission to republish this copyrighted material. I am going to ask all of you to respect the copyright and not mass produce it, but rather keep this newspaper or print a copy for yourself from our website and encourage your friends to do the same."

http://www.mycentraljersey.com/story/life/2014/07/10/free-pattern-stylish-knitted-cap/12478253/

Finally, one that I would wear!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

That's lovely


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

It is a stunning hat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Now that's a classy one!


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I could wear one of these. I made a copy of it. Thank you again.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

wow thank you :thumbup:


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes very pretty thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you for getting permission.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing! I will certainly make this, and this one I'll keep for myself. :wink:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you, a beautiful hat.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! I will certainly make this, and this one I'll keep for myself. :wink:


Tried several times to download this pattern...no luck maybe doesn`t cover UK? shame,it is a lovely pattern.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

What a cute hat, thanks for posting.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty, looks warm too. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I can hardly wait to knit it.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Tried several times to download this pattern...no luck maybe doesn`t cover UK? shame,it is a lovely pattern.


Copy and paste it into a document.....that is what I did.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

so cute thanks for the link!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Tried several times to download this pattern...no luck maybe doesn`t cover UK? shame,it is a lovely pattern.


Try this, I use this method when the page doesn't have a PDF to download.

Open a new document in your word processor (Word or whatever program you use) Minimize that window. Go back to the web page you want to copy, left click on the page and highlight the whole pattern, right click and then click on COPY. Then go back to the Word document and right click PASTE. Then save the document to your Pattern file.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice hat! Thank you.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Great pattern.Granddaughters will love it THANKS.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

It's adorable! I'll definitely make it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

It's adorable! I'll definitely make it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I am going to make this one! Thank you!


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I like it and hope GD does too.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I like it and hope GD does too. Thank you


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh,NICE!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

My daughter will love this hat! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Great hat! I think it might be just the ticket for my DIL. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bevieo (Apr 6, 2014)

Cannot get unless pdf from my kindle fire :can it be sent by email cause can't copy and paste. Would really like the pattern. Thanks PDF seems to work great but can't change to it.


----------



## bevieo (Apr 6, 2014)

Can someone email pattern to me? Would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## bevieo (Apr 6, 2014)

Can someone email pattern to me? Would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

VERY nice! Have been looking for a pattern that would work for me; thanks for the link!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Same here, I couldn't get it either.


Nannajay said:


> Tried several times to download this pattern...no luck maybe doesn`t cover UK? shame,it is a lovely pattern.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely hat. Thanks for posting.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful hat, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Tried several times to download this pattern...no luck maybe doesn`t cover UK? shame,it is a lovely pattern.


Get on the first page and do a: command P. This will print the pattern for you. At least it worked for me ;-) Hope it works for you.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't even get on the first page - it won't open. Must be my computer.


JeanJ said:


> Get on the first page and do a: command P. This will print the pattern for you. At least it worked for me ;-) Hope it works for you.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for such a classy pattern. My chemo ladies will love it.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Gorgeous; I have printed it out - now to buy some yarn and beads to make one!


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Gorgeous; I have printed it out - now to buy some yarn and beads to make one!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Really nice pattern. Thank you!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow... what a beautiful hat... but... more than than a beautiful lady that has it on her head!!!!! You look lovely I must say.

I looked at the pattern and I cannot knit with Dpn's.... I would knit this in a NY minute if I could... BUT, it did make any difference with my eyes.... I am so thankful that I was able to feast upon the beauty of it....

Thanks so much for sharing.. Jane... Memphis, TN


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for a very pretty pattern.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> Wow... what a beautiful hat... but... more than than a beautiful lady that has it on her head!!!!! You look lovely I must say.
> 
> I looked at the pattern and I cannot knit with Dpn's.... I would knit this in a NY minute if I could... BUT, it did make any difference with my eyes.... I am so thankful that I was able to feast upon the beauty of it....
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing.. Jane... Memphis, TN


I need to proof read what I send out!!!! sorry for all the errors... I meant to say... more than that... a beautiful lady that has it on her head!!!! and then... another error.... BUT, it did make A difference with my eyes (evey though I cannot knit it) I am so thankful that I was able to feast upon the beauty of it... I think I get in too big a hurry to answer... Sorry, ladies!!!! Jane, Mfs. TN


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> I need to proof read what I send out!!!! sorry for all the errors... I meant to say... more than that... a beautiful lady that has it on her head!!!! and then... another error.... BUT, it did make A difference with my eyes (evey though I cannot knit it) I am so thankful that I was able to feast upon the beauty of it... I think I get in too big a hurry to answer... Sorry, ladies!!!! Jane, Mfs. TN


Not to worry. My brain goes much faster than my fingers can type...


----------



## knitican (Sep 23, 2012)

oooh, pretty ! thank you very much!


----------



## bevieo (Apr 6, 2014)

Finally got it -ctrl p worked!!! On lap top tho -not kindle fire. Thanks


----------



## bevieo (Apr 6, 2014)

Got it from laptop ctrlp worked!!!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

THANK YOU to the person who posted this lovely hat pattern and to the smart Kp'er who suggested typing Command P.

Command P, on my keyboard did the trick and the pattern opened up.

So glad this hat is done in worsted weight yarn, which is what I like.

Doesn't hurt that the model is gorgeous!

Fisherwoman


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> Wow... what a beautiful hat... but... more than than a beautiful lady that has it on her head!!!!! You look lovely I must say.
> 
> I looked at the pattern and I cannot knit with Dpn's.... I would knit this in a NY minute if I could... BUT, it did make any difference with my eyes.... I am so thankful that I was able to feast upon the beauty of it....
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing.. Jane... Memphis, TN


LOL! you are too sweet! That model is NOT me! Sure wish I looked that good! Gracious~I'm 65 with a full complement of wrinkles, crinkles and all!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I can't even get on the first page - it won't open. Must be my computer.


I just sent you a PM about the pattern. ;-)


----------



## creatingjudy (Mar 29, 2014)

I made a copy also. It is stunning! creatingjudy


----------

